
Ai: Sorry, your brain is not a computer - JayTsa
https://medium.com/@SoldOutSupplier/ai-sorry-your-brain-is-not-a-computer-1a58402922ab
======
zelah
You argue that an "organism" is not a computer (as it does not compute). But
why should I believe that a computer is not necessarily an "organism" in your
sense of the word? Or would you have us believe that organisms and computers
are not made from the same universal stuff?

------
hackuser
> For more than half a century now, psychologists, linguists, neuroscientists
> and other experts on human behaviour have been asserting that the human
> brain works like a computer.

That is the opposite of what I have read from those groups of people.

------
zelah
It is not true that all computers are digital. A computer made out of
Tinkertoys or DNA is no less of a computer although the rules of operation may
be different.

